# Anyone Tried New MUFE UV Prime SPF 50/PA +++



## shadowaddict (May 2, 2009)

I saw this new product on the Sephora site: MUFE UV Prime SPF 50/PA +++ and wondering if anyone has tried it. It sounds good for oily skin but I would like to know what others think. Does it make foundation stay put longer? Thanks


----------



## ktdetails (May 3, 2009)

I just got it.  I've been wearing it the last two days.
Here's my eval:
Use only a tiny tiny bit - a little goes a long way.
I don't care for the smell... their other primers smell similar - I hate it - wish it were fragrance free.
It's white - not clear so it does brighten the face a bit.
I feel like this makes my face look shiny.
It does fill in pores and smooth out skin...
It's oil-free and labeled as "moisturizing".
I have combination skin and this stuff makes my face oily and shiny.
Tomorrow I'm thinking about trying it with out using my moisturizer first.
I can't imagine that this would be good for oily skin.
I would think that people with dry skin would love this.


----------



## ktdetails (May 3, 2009)

Update:
I like this much more if it is the ONLY thing I put on my face after washing it and before makeup.
It's very hydrating --- so why not save the product and skip a step and wash and slap this on --- it dries down nicely....
it's just too much for me to wear both moisturizer and this UV primer.
(except for eyecream)
My face isn't oily today - and my face generally isn't an oil slick - except for the 2 days I wore this with moisturizer underneath - no amount of powder or blotting seems to tone it down.  
So there's my rec: --- unless you are crazy dry - try using this alone.   I'm getting over the scent - it eventually fades.


----------



## ABB113 (May 3, 2009)

I completely walked right by this product when I was at the MUFE store yesterday.  I meant to test it out!  I'm definitely interested in trying it out on my next trip there (or more likely when Sephora gets this in stock at their stores).  Thanks so much for your review, ktdetails!


----------



## nursee81 (May 3, 2009)

Did the MUFE store in NY have it? I will be there next month.


----------



## ABB113 (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Did the MUFE store in NY have it? I will be there next month._

 
I definitely saw it out on the floor on display so I assume they have it in stock   When will you be there?  We should meet up to shop hehe


----------



## shadowaddict (May 3, 2009)

I need to see if my Sephora has it in and get a sample. I would love a good suncreen & primer in one for my oily skin.


----------



## ABB113 (May 3, 2009)

^^Agreed!


----------



## nursee81 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_I definitely saw it out on the floor on display so I assume they have it in stock   When will you be there?  We should meet up to shop hehe_

 
First wk in June. I  can't wait to go it will be my first time at MUFE.


----------



## astronaut (May 4, 2009)

Can someone please please tell me if this product has octinoxate in it? The sephora website doesn't have an ingredients list. I hate it when they do that. Some people have allergies you know! >:[


----------



## shadowaddict (May 5, 2009)

I totally agree. An ingredient list should be on each product page.


----------



## ABB113 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_First wk in June. I can't wait to go it will be my first time at MUFE._

 
OMG, enjoy!  The MUFE store is just amazing


----------



## nursee81 (May 5, 2009)

^ thanks I am anxiously waiting to go and waiting for the style warrior collection.


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)




----------



## mac_aiken (May 23, 2010)

I agree with the previous poster on this. I was using the DiorSnow primer but gave the MUFE primer a try. Let me say that I love MUFE HD primers so I thought I would love this one. I didn't. It made my skin feel oily and look shiny. I think there are better primers out there including better ones in this line.


----------



## gionnetto (May 23, 2011)

I love, love, LOVE this primer. It's hydrating, it helps my foundation to last while at the same time it doesn't feel like total sunblock. GREAT stuff for whoever needs it (dry, sensitive skins prone to redness).


----------



## chromatrix (May 23, 2011)

I just got the blue HD primer, the smell. It's horrible.I may have to send it back because I don't think I can bring myself to put it on my face.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 24, 2011)

I have that one and love it. Maybe you got a bad one. Mine doesn't seem to have a scent/smell to it. I can relate to what you are saying though. Love the new Chanel VA foundation but the smell is so overpowering I can't bring myself to wear it.



chromatrix said:


> I just got the blue HD primer, the smell. It's horrible.I may have to send it back because I don't think I can bring myself to put it on my face.


----------



## chromatrix (May 24, 2011)

It's like a chemically melonish? smell. It makes me queasy.


----------

